# Wrongly timed IUI?



## jenmcc83 (May 31, 2012)

Hi i had IUI done just 20 hours after my Ovitrelle shot. I thought that was way too early. No wonder its failed twice. Anyone agree?


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Jen,

I just posted on your other thread.

X


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Jen - I know that IUIs are generally done 36-40 hours after trigger, but clinics do alter these timings on an individual basis eg. if scan before trigger shows ovulation is imminent then trigger with a shorter gap before IUI would be right.  Sending you lots of        for a bfp this time.


----------

